# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > The Rumour Mill >  Katie's New Girl?

## tammyy2j

Katie Sugden will embark on a lesiban fling with another villager. The actress who plays Katie would love for it to be her estranged husband Andy's new girlfriend Jo. So who could it be?

Source Sunday Paper

----------


## inkyskin

i read somewhere (can't remember) that it's gonna be perdy!!!

----------


## Katy

ew, this doesnt bare thinking about. I thought she was going to get a new man.

----------


## tammyy2j

> i read somewhere (can't remember) that it's gonna be perdy!!!


Well Perdy miscarries and has a Hysterectomy next week and thinks her marriage to Grayson is over so it could be her.

----------


## LUSHLOOKE69

So the hubby and the wife are gay that's realistic!

----------


## Footie_Chick

Lol, well it would make sense if it was with Perdy as it has to be someone Katie is close too and at present there aren't many people who she is close too.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I heard it was Donna 

no joke

----------


## Debbie Meadows

I heard Sharon Marshall say on This Morning last week that she steals another villiagers MAN, didn't know it was going to be a women instead!

----------


## tammyy2j

> I heard Sharon Marshall say on This Morning last week that she steals another villiagers MAN, didn't know it was going to be a women instead!



There were rumours that she would have an affair with Jack.

----------


## inkyskin

> Originally Posted by Debbie Meadows
> 
> 
> I heard Sharon Marshall say on This Morning last week that she steals another villiagers MAN, didn't know it was going to be a women instead!
> 
> 
> 
> There were rumours that she would have an affair with Jack.


Ew! well that's just rancid!!! :Sick:

----------


## Red08

The thought of Katie and Jack is just totall wrong - It would be David as she was kind of with him when he was with Del and he's now kind of with Jasmine.  There aren;t many young couples in the village so wonder who it could be.  Unless something happens with Grayson whilst Perdy is locked up!?!?!

----------

